# where is the snow?



## eric4192 (Nov 23, 2011)

is there any snow in the U.P ? just bought a new sled im itching to ride it


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.intellicast.com/Travel/Weather/Snow/Cover.aspx

This might help a tad...


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

You might want to head West to the mountains. Give the UP a couple of weeks yet.


----------

